# Importance of watermarking?? or Why Watermark Images?



## robinjohn (Mar 25, 2013)

The images displayed openly on the web via image sharing websites or  Photography to the threat of piracy and unrestricted use. A person may  use your image without your consent in a way that you never wanted to  do. Photographers selling their pictures online require image watermark  as a means to protect their intellectual properly.Watermark ensure that  the copyright owner's name / company logo is superimposed on the images.

Is there anything more you want to share about Why Watermark Images  important??  please share more info about importance of watermark  images.....


----------



## Benco (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never bothered. Where I live our internet service is pretty restrictive so I don't use a web service for storing high res photos, as far as I'm concerned the 800 - 1000 pixel images I upload are fair game, I've got the only full res versions so yah boo! to anyone who wants to try an rip them off.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2013)

Watermarking images is not an effective means for deterring unauthorized copying (theft) of online images.

The only effective deterrent to online image theft is to not put images online. Online image theft is rampant.

So all we can do is ensure we can clearly establish copyright ownership through effectively adding copyright management information (CMI) to our digital image files.
Even then that information can be stripped from the image file.

Here in the US, ensuring you can use the federal legal system to pursue those who infringe our copyrights requires public registration of our copyrights with the federal US Copyright Office.
Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images | Photo Attorney
Help! I've Been Infringed! | Photo Attorney
http://www.photoattorney.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Excuses-excuses.pdf
Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net ? The Resource for Nature Photographers

Two Easy Steps for Using the DMCA Takedown Notice to Battle Copyright Infringement


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 25, 2013)

Keith is correct.

The only way to prevent unauthorized copying from the Internet is to not put it on the Internet. If I can see it or hear it on my computer and I want it and I'm willing to take it, there's nothing you can do to stop me.

Joe


----------



## Forkie (Mar 25, 2013)

I never bother either.  I reckon if someone wants it, they'll take it whether it's watermarked or not.  I'd rather the images I post online are shown as I intended them - without a big logo across them and take the risk.


----------



## IslandShooter (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't care to watermark my pics, it ruins it and is easy to remove anyways. Worrying about others stealing your work just adds stress.

You can use reverse search images such as TinEye. But even that I find it to be more unnecessary work.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

Some may elect to use a big watermark to distract from the lack of quality of the.......


nevermind


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 26, 2013)

I prefer not to get my pictures wet.


----------



## robinjohn (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing here your thoughts about watermarking...

With the growing influence of social media sharing sites such as Picasa photos / Flickr images Posting online has become a habit for most of us. These images posted can be misused without your permission, people can copy your pictures and use the claim as their own on their websites or commercial enterprises. We have seen many photographers complain about the same thing in blogs and forums.Digital Photography is a tough business to achieve the best protection in the online world and the time tested way of protecting your images by using visual achieve. Visible trace of translucent Text / Logo, which pays your copyright is overlayed on top of the image to be protected, this ensures that your copyright is expressed.

A watermark is not only to protect your image, but it is also a way to increase your online popularity that people will come to know you from your photos.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

robinjohn said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing here your thoughts about watermarking...
> 
> With the growing influence of social media sharing sites such as Picasa photos / Flickr images Posting online has become a habit for most of us. These images posted can be misused without your permission, people can copy your pictures and use the claim as their own on their websites or commercial enterprises. We have seen many photographers complain about the same thing in blogs and forums.Digital Photography is a tough business to achieve the best protection in the online world and the time tested way of protecting your images by using visual achieve. Visible trace of translucent Text / Logo, which pays your copyright is overlayed on top of the image to be protected, this ensures that your copyright is expressed.
> 
> A watermark is not only to protect your image, but it is also a way to increase your online popularity that people will come to know you from your photos.



You're claiming watermarks protect your images?


----------



## Benco (Mar 28, 2013)

robinjohn said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing here your thoughts about watermarking...
> 
> With the growing influence of social media sharing sites such as Picasa photos / Flickr images Posting online has become a habit for most of us. These images posted can be misused without your permission, people can copy your pictures and use the claim as their own on their websites or commercial enterprises. We have seen many photographers complain about the same thing in blogs and forums.Digital Photography is a tough business to achieve the best protection in the online world and the time tested way of protecting your images by using visual achieve. *Visible trace of translucent Text / Logo, which pays your copyright is overlayed on top of the image to be protected, this ensures that your copyright is expressed.*
> 
> A watermark is not only to protect your image, but it is also a way to increase your online popularity that people will come to know you from your photos.



There's no need, your image is your image whether it's watermarked or not. The trick is to catch people abusing your images, if you do then it's no problem proving that the image is yours because you have the original, no need for a watermark. 
The trouble that I have with watermarking is that they can be either; subtle enough that it doesn't impact on the image (in which case it's easily removed so there's no point) or unsubtle enough that it irretrivably detracts from the image (in which case the image is compromised so there's no point).


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 7, 2017)

Watermarking is helpful especially when an image is shared in the sea of the internet where misuse happens. And so when image shared is watermarked with logo or trademark or any other thing, it will be helpful as part of security.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 7, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Watermarking is helpful especially when an image is shared in the sea of the internet where misuse happens. And so when image shared is watermarked with logo or trademark or any other thing, it will be helpful as part of security.


I'm afraid that's not true anymore. It was back in 2000, but nowadays it's very easy to remove and it's really just a waste of time. If you need some images protected, don't share them online. The moment you post them online you need to accept that they can be stolen.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 7, 2017)

robinjohn said:


> Digital Photography is a tough business to achieve the best protection in the online world and the time tested way of protecting your images by using visual achieve. Visible trace of translucent Text / Logo, which pays your copyright is overlayed on top of the image to be protected, this ensures that your copyright is expressed.
> 
> A watermark is not only to protect your image, but it is also a way to increase your online popularity that people will come to know you from your photos.



Absolutely no truth to the statement that it's the "best protection in the online world". Fingerprinting your image would be vastly superior.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 7, 2017)

Sniper this four year old zombie thread!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 7, 2017)

Got duped by the active topics.

The humiliation.


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 7, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> rosh4u said:
> 
> 
> > Watermarking is helpful especially when an image is shared in the sea of the internet where misuse happens. And so when image shared is watermarked with logo or trademark or any other thing, it will be helpful as part of security.
> ...



Yes, agree but if it is shared online than watermark can help in some situations.


----------



## fmw (Sep 8, 2017)

Some of my competitors watermark publicly available generic product images they copied from someone else.  It must provide them some sort of feeling of power.


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Yes, agree but if it is shared online than watermark can help in some situations.


Of course.
Snapping your fingers twice using your left hand while tossing  some salt over your left shoulder with your right hand can help in some situations too.
In fact, just about anything could be said to help in some situations regarding images displayed online.


----------

